# bowfishen



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

that be me!!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd like to.


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

*Yep*

I bowfish 4 days a week usually in the summer, I love it. I went to Saginaw Bay ( Caseville ) summer of 05' didnt shoot in the tournement but had a hell of a time shot so many fish bout like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

i bowfish a lot too what is the biggest thing u guys have ever shot


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i mite this year. but not yet


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

I do!!! its tons of fun. I shot a 101 pound alligator gar last fall on the trinity river


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

want to have not though yet:sad:


----------



## KSHunterKid (Jan 2, 2008)

I might start this year also.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I started last year.. Shot a 63 lb grass carp... luckily i was holdin on to my bow cuz them things run the other way when shot haha.. some are kinda dumb and swim towards you too! ha

Kegan.. you dont.. Yet.. Got and idea.. Take a string/rope of some sort.. tie one end around your ankle and make an arrow capable of havin a string attached to that.. Shoot.. set down the bow and grab the string/rope at ur ankle and reeler in! haha that actually sounds fun.. 

just please dont shoot anything heavier than you.. I dont wanna hear on the news about some kid from PA named Kegan who tied a rope around his ankle and drown from some 300 lb carp.. I would feel horrible!


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I started last year.. Shot a 63 lb grass carp... luckily i was holdin on to my bow cuz them things run the other way when shot haha.. some are kinda dumb and swim towards you too! ha
> 
> Kegan.. you dont.. Yet.. Got and idea.. Take a string/rope of some sort.. tie one end around your ankle and make an arrow capable of havin a string attached to that.. Shoot.. set down the bow and grab the string/rope at ur ankle and reeler in! haha that actually sounds fun..
> 
> just please dont shoot anything heavier than you.. I dont wanna hear on the news about some kid from PA named Kegan who tied a rope around his ankle and drown from some 300 lb carp.. I would feel horrible!


hehehe


----------



## diamond87 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have never went bowfishing but i have all the gear to go. We just havent had a good flood around here.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i am going to start this year.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Illegal in my province.


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

i would love to go !!


----------



## mathews93 (Feb 7, 2008)

nice! hell id like to catch one.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

buckshot95 said:


> i would love to go !!


same here but i don't have the equipment or the place to goukey:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

cant wait til it warms up again..

im going to give it a try this year


----------



## Picard (Jan 16, 2008)

Is it wise to use your hunting bow for bowfishing? I only have one bow and bowfishing sounds like loads of fun. I have a Martin Moab by the way.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

*Bowfishing!!!!*

im going bowfishing right now in wisconsin:tongue: Its a blast and I do it all summer long to:wink:

if u want to get into it go to* sullys* he will set u up with everything u need
Kurt


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

I Want To


----------



## obert (Jun 20, 2007)

http://www.huntingne.com/forum/bowfishing/13031-first-carp-shoot.html

Love it. Above is some friends pics. I've got a couple of the spoonbill I shot archery too. Need to find the pic though.


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

I really want to try it, but I don't have the gear or the money right now.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

YEP my uncle owns a pit that runs through the candian river and there is some big gar and carp never shot a flathead.


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

i want to try


----------



## BOWHUNTER92 (Mar 16, 2008)

every year, 30lb. carp an a little creek behind my house


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

geten my bowfishen boat ready


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

sweet we are going to sometime after turkey season.


----------

